# Draft Day Rumors: Miami and Knicks In Trade Talks?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> #29 We've had UConn's Josh Boone in this spot for a month, but it's looking more and more like the Knicks didn't give him a promise.
> 
> Diaz isn't a fit, but don't worry, Knicks fans. Most likely, *the Knicks will use the pick as bait for the Heat, who have been trying to move up to get Diaz.*


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draft2006/insider/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&page=MockDraft-060626


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Q-Rich to Miami?


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

who do we get from Miami? please oh please don't tell me antoine walker is involved. oh Lord, anyone but toine.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> who do we get from Miami? please oh please don't tell me antoine walker is involved. oh Lord, anyone but toine.


:evil: Antoine..Walker? tee hee I said it.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Q-Rich might be a possibility in a trade with Miami. James Posey is gone so they might be looking for a replacement.
There is no one in Miami that could really help the Knicks right except for Wade, but we knoe he's not coming. If Toine somehow lands here, i'll have a heart attack.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Kitty said:


> :evil: Antoine..Walker? tee hee I said it.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :curse: 

Wow, I would really hate that!


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

Jason williams


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

What would Miami have to offer to us? Antoine? That is not an ideal Zeke player, fat and unathletic. Dwayne Wade's the only person they can offer us, unless if we get future first round picks and expiring contracts in return, then I can't see anything going down.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Folks watch out for this name: Dorrell Wright. I think Zeke may have a huge interest in picking him up from Miami. He has a huge upside and is a prototypical Zeke style SF.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Word is, the Knicks take Diaz then ship him down to the M.I.A. for "The next T-Mac" Dorell Wright, who really showed promise at the end of the season, and I DO NOT want him to go.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

UD40 said:


> Word is, the Knicks take Diaz then ship him down to the M.I.A. for "The next T-Mac" Dorell Wright, who really showed promise at the end of the season, and I DO NOT want him to go.


This would be absolutely fine with me. As long as Walker isn't coming along.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

This should be good.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

I actually see Diaz being a bust.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> I actually see Diaz being a bust.



hmmm.....really?.....:angel:


:clown:


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

ChosenFEW said:


> hmmm.....really?.....:angel:
> 
> 
> :clown:


yup, he just seems to fit that Troy Bell, Omar Cook mold that doesn't workout in the NBA, although I'm pretty sure he's taller than they were.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> yup, he just seems to fit that Troy Bell, Omar Cook mold that doesn't workout in the NBA, although I'm pretty sure he's taller than they were.


Wasn't he nicknamed the Spanish Chocolate, because of his similarities of play to Jason Williams? Personally, I don't want anything even remotely resembling Jason Williams.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

That's Sergio Rodriguez from SPAIN. Diaz played for the University of Miami Florida.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I'm right. Miami board is saying that the player we get is likely Dorrell Wright. I'd love that deal for the Knicks.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I think there is a very slim, outside, rare chance that the person that would be sent to Miami may not be Diaz, but Rajon Rondo, but don't take my word for it. I just read that the Heat like both Diaz and Rondo, so there may be a chance its Rajon and not Diaz.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

If we get Rondo I'd rather keep him then trade him for Dorrell. We need Rondo if we can get our hands on him. I can't see Rondo slipping to 29 though and cannot see Zeke trading 20 for D-Wright so that sounds like a moot point anyway.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

knicksfan said:


> If we get Rondo I'd rather keep him then trade him for Dorrell. We need Rondo if we can get our hands on him. I can't see Rondo slipping to 29 though and cannot see Zeke trading 20 for D-Wright so that sounds like a moot point anyway.


Zeke would definetly trade the 20 for Wright..Hes young,super athletic and has 2 years in the league..You think hes going to find a better small foward in the draft??Hmmmm...

Zeke isnt building for the future..he knows his head and body is on the chopping block,and he has less than 365 days to turn it around


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Well, the Heat worked out Diaz today, so it seems the only think left in the way is Stern saying "With the 29th pick in the 2006 NBA draft, the New York Knicks select Guillermo Diaz."


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Update: Word going around is the Heat aren't going to make a move. So, either this is a smokescreen or the Diaz for Wright rumors were.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

well, this of course is only one of many rumors that have the Knicks trading their pick(s) so who knows. As long as their staying young.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Personally, I'm more interested in Shawne Williams than Dorell Wright, I know nothing about this Wright kid, as opposed to Williams who has been lauded along with collegiate experience. The guys in this draft that I'd like to see us take would have to be: Saer Sene, Shawne Williams, Mardy Collins, and Maurice Ager.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Personally, I'm more interested in Shawne Williams than Dorell Wright, I know nothing about this Wright kid, as opposed to Williams who has been lauded along with collegiate experience. The guys in this draft that I'd like to see us take would have to be: Saer Sene, Shawne Williams, Mardy Collins, and Maurice Ager.


No Collins or Ager for me. Enough SGs


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> No Collins or Ager for me. Enough SGs


Same here. Unless a trade is being planned...


----------

